
A Discrete and Bounded Envy-Free Cake Cutting Protocol for Any Number of Agents - apetresc
https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.03655
======
apetresc
An article discussing the history and significance of this problem can be
found here: [https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161006-new-algorithm-
solves...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161006-new-algorithm-solves-cake-
cutting-problem/)

